# Tyre sizes for Ritchey Pro OCR Wheels ?



## Evil Rabbit (30 Jul 2011)

I have the std 35mm tyres on my 700c Ritchey OCR Pro wheels (on a Boardman CX Team) - anyone know what width tyres I can use with the rims ?

Am after putting on a slicker road tyre (or some Marathon Plus's) for a bit of commuting.


----------



## gaz (30 Jul 2011)

I thought OCR pro rims where 26"?

If you can measure the inside width of the rim then you can use the table on the following page to work out which size tyre you can use.
http://sheldonbrown.com/tire-sizing.html


----------



## edindave (30 Jul 2011)

Evil Rabbit said:


> I have the std 35mm tyres on my 700c Ritchey OCR Pro wheels (on a Boardman CX Team) - anyone know what width tyres I can use with the rims ?
> 
> Am after putting on a slicker road tyre (or some Marathon Plus's) for a bit of commuting.



I run 25mm Continental Gatorskins on my Boardman Hybrid (Ritchey Disc OCR).








There was a label on the rim somewhere - very small font with the min/max tyre sizes.


----------



## festival (30 Jul 2011)

modern rims will accomadate tyre widths from one end of the scale to the other, depending of frame clearance etc.


----------



## gaz (30 Jul 2011)

festival said:


> modern rims will accomadate tyre widths from one end of the scale to the other, depending of frame clearance etc.



That is a joke right? It's like saying you should clean your braking surface with WD40


----------



## festival (31 Jul 2011)

gaz said:


> That is a joke right? It's like saying you should clean your braking surface with WD40




educate me then?

Oh! and as for 'off centre rim technology' wheels from ritchey, I'm suprised you had no idea they came 700c and have done for some time.Have you been looking at out of date websites for your info ?


----------



## gaz (31 Jul 2011)

festival said:


> educate me then?
> 
> Oh! and as for 'off centre rim technology' wheels from ritchey, I'm suprised you had no idea they came 700c and have done for some time.Have you been looking at out of date websites for your info ?



Rims come in various widths for various size tyres, you can't fit a super wide MTB style tyre onto a wheel that is designed to take a skinny racing tyre. In some situations you can fit a tyre on that is too small or too big width wise. BUT you run some risks.
If the tyre is too narrow for the rim then you run the risk of pinch flats and damaging your rim from road hazards.
If the tyre is too wide for the rim then you run the risk of tyre wall or rim failure, it also affects handling, making it feel a bit sloppy when turning at low speeds.

The out of date website i was using was Ritchey's website


----------

